# Dosages on Nootropics



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Now that I finally have some extra cash;I would like to try some of the nootropics along with my other supplements.So,I'm looking for some feedback on some of these including effectivness,dosages,reputable companies,and websites which can be im'd.
The listicamillon,phenylethylamine(PEA),Phenubit(I know to take w/caution),Pramiracetam,Piracetam,and Moclobemide.
All feedback greatly appreciated!


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

Phenibut is commonly said to be a nootropic but in reality it is much more similar to a benzo or alcohol. It is a relaxant and not to be used more than 1-2 times a week. I would definitely not use it for nootropic purposes.

I've never tried Pramiracetam. It seems to be rarer than the other *racetams.

Piracetam maybe works for me as a nootropic. Mainly I use it as a stimulant to keep me up when studying at night. It works great for this (I use it in place of coffee). I don't handle caffeine well but Piracetam keeps me stimulated without being jittery.

Here is a great forum about nootropics. http://www.imminst.org/forum/index.php?showforum=169 The people are very knowledgeable.


----------



## Jimminy_Billy_Bob (Nov 26, 2008)

All those items I have either been on or am on them now.

Picamilon - worked great by itself for a while, brain protectant, more social and relaxed, worked well with dmae, eventually stopped working for me though. Maybe try it with the other nootropics.
Phenibut - still take for social occasions, works pretty well for relaxing and making more social, particularly the day after I take it.
PEA - very strong if you are on a med, particularly an maoi. I stupidly tested 20mg of it on nardil and it led to intense euphoria with borderline hypertensive reaction. If not on a maoi you need high doses to get an effect.
Piracetam - just started taking, not sure yet, seems to go well with caffiene or stimulant.
Alpha GPC - strongly recommend this supplement. For me has led to great increase in energy, growth hormone stimulation, increase in mood and works very well with the racetams.
Moclobemide - you do realise this is a prescription med (selective MAOI) and not nootropic? I took this for a while by itself and it was rubbish, not sure how it would go with a nootropic stack. Might work with PEA but be very careful.
Pramiracetam - only one i havent taken.

Hope this helps, I have tried countless other meds, brain supps and nootropics if you need more info on any. Energy drinks seem to really boost any of the stacks I have tried also, maybe because of the caffiene/guarana/b vitamin content.


----------



## baragos (Oct 12, 2010)

Does somebody know about NapNock? I have heard that it was some kind of secret nootropic created in unit 731 during the world war or something.. 
My friend has tried it in Amsterdam and said that has a hell of an effect on brain functioning..

Does somebody know where I can get it? Or could somebody tell their feedback on this thing?


----------

